# Is this Police watch real or fake?



## smart_storm (Aug 3, 2015)

Hello,

Just saw this Police watch up for sale by a guy in my city. This is a used piece but he says it has never been used much and is like new. He is making an irresistible sale offer. He is offering it for $20 and he says that he paid thrice the price when he bought it. He bought it from Singapore. I really like the watch but am concerned it might be fake. I have never used Police watches before. How do you identify a fake Police watch? Below are the pictures he posted


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

A fake Police watch ? Never ever heard ? Fake and original would be priced the same though.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

stuffler said:


> Fake and original would be priced the same though.


Noticed this at one stage when considering a D&G...


----------



## rscmaine (Mar 25, 2007)

Since I've never heard of that as a brand? (and it $20?) I'm quite certain it doesn't matter. It has a 50 cent Chinese movement, was assembled by children chained to a work bench in Vietnam, and will probably turn your wrist green if the humidity is over 50%, if it doesn't give you blood poisoning first.


----------



## rscmaine (Mar 25, 2007)

(and it's broken - judging from the date being stuck between flips...but other that the above issues? It looks great!:-d)


----------



## smart_storm (Aug 3, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Thanks a lot for your replies!!! I will be meeting the seller in person this coming weekend and check the watch out. I discovered today that he lives just a few blocks away from my house


----------



## smart_storm (Aug 3, 2015)

smart_storm said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your replies!!! I will be meeting the seller in person this coming weekend and check the watch out. I discovered today that he lives just a few blocks away from my house


An update. It got away while I was deciding whether to buy it or not


----------



## smart_storm (Aug 3, 2015)

rscmaine said:


> Since I've never heard of that as a brand? (and it $20?) I'm quite certain it doesn't matter. It has a 50 cent Chinese movement, was assembled by children chained to a work bench in Vietnam, and will probably turn your wrist green if the humidity is over 50%, if it doesn't give you blood poisoning first.


Hey, its not what you think. Police is a decent Italian brand. They don't make $20 watches. They originally made sunglasses. See link below

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Police_(brand)

Some of their watches are really good. You might want to check them out! See link below

http://www.policelifestyle.com/en_EN/watches-square


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry to correct you. As Wikipedia correctly states Police is an Italian manufacturer of fashion accessories. Launched in 1983, the company was initially specializing in designing sunglasses. However you are wrong assuming Police watches are made by Police. 
Even Police sun glasses are not made by Police, but by some PLB in the Cadore valley.

Police really good ? Compared to what ?


----------



## Shikyo (Sep 10, 2013)

smart_storm said:


> Some of their watches are really good. You might want to check them out! See link below


Have you actually used/held/changed a battery or strap on a police watch?


----------



## smart_storm (Aug 3, 2015)

Shikyo said:


> Have you actually used/held/changed a battery or strap on a police watch?


Yup my brother has one. They are decent watches

My brother wears this one

PL13895

It has got a Hattori AL32 movement

Keeps time well and he has been using it for 6+ years now without any issues apart from replacing battery


----------



## smart_storm (Aug 3, 2015)

stuffler said:


> Sorry to correct you. As Wikipedia correctly states Police is an Italian manufacturer of fashion accessories. Launched in 1983, the company was initially specializing in designing sunglasses. However you are wrong assuming Police watches are made by Police.
> Even Police sun glasses are not made by Police, but by some PLB in the Cadore valley.
> 
> Police really good ? Compared to what ?


I am not making any comparisons but they are pretty decent is all I can say. My brother has one and he gets lots of compliments on it. He has been using it for 6+ years now. No issues and keeps time well. And its pretty sturdy and resilient too.

What rscmaine said is that he didn't know about this brand and thought probably its using a cheap 50 cent Chinese movement. I was just correcting him. These are decent quality watches and not cheap chinese stuff. My brother's police watch uses a Hattori AL32 movement.


----------



## Shikyo (Sep 10, 2013)

smart_storm said:


> Yup my brother has one. They are decent watches
> 
> My brother wears this one
> 
> ...


And if problems do arise, the movement only costs about 7 dollars. Otherwise getting spare parts would be little harder if possible at all. Your brother has been lucky to use a Police watch for quite that long without any maintenance besides battery replacement.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

OH yeah, the Hattori AL 32 for 6,95 is the icing on the cake.


----------



## rappasol (May 17, 2014)

Apparently Hattori falls under the Seiko umbrella so it should be a better lasting movement than the typical Chinese el-cheapo.
And as we all know, anything Seiko gets some love around here....so why not an Italian fashion brand which such Ambassadors as Neymar Jr, Bruce Willis, Georges Clooney, David Beckham and Antonio Banderas?

http://www.policelifestyle.com/en_EN/brand


----------



## imprezhouse (Jul 19, 2015)

police watch from my impression, they make huge dial, at least 45mm onward...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Very tacky name for the dial of a watch, and sort of feel the same about their watches no disrespect intended


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Believe it or not, I saw a police watch display at one of the windows in a duty free store in the Munich airport 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Never heard of that brand and for twenty dollars it`s not much risk. If after you purchase it you find out it`s fake you should call the police, the number is on the back of the watch or in the instruction manual.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Drumguy4all said:


> Never heard of that brand and for twenty dollars it`s not much risk. If after you purchase it you find out it`s fake you should call the police, the number is on the back of the watch or in the instruction manual.


LOLL, Nice one


----------



## jardel (Jan 30, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Very tacky name for the dial of a watch, and sort of feel the same about their watches no disrespect intended


THAT's the ugliest feature of the watch that turns people off...


----------



## teresasmith (Sep 18, 2015)

A fake Police watch.Original & Fake would be priced the same though.


----------

